# Ear pain/infection?



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi all
Im sure there is an existing thread in here somewhere that might answer this question, but I didnt have any luck finding it.
Today I noticed Reese shaking his head a bit and messing with his ear, kind of scratching at it and holding it at a funny angle like it was irritating it. Tonight when my fiance got home Reese was snuggled up with him getting pets, and when my fiance scratched behind that same ear Reese let out a big yelp and started shaking. 
I had a peak in each ear, and saw nothing out of the ordinary, nothing looks red or irritated or swollen. Our vet is out of the office on Thursdays so we will get him in first thing Friday to have him looked at and get Mileys vaccines and spay scheduled. 
I dont see anything wrong but Im not sure what to look for. Could it be an ear infection even though there appears to be nothing wrong? What else could it be? What should I be looking for?
He is running around playing with the other guys and no longer shaking, but he was upset and obviously has some pain or discomfort going on.
Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

It could be an inner ear infection.
My Dillon has one, he was walking with his head tilted slightly, and when the vet gently squeezed his ear, he let out a yelp.

Dillon wasnt showin any other signs apart from scratching at it now and then. and the ear looked fine.
I got drops to put in.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you, Terri.
That does sound like it could be what he has.
How did they diagnose Dillon?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Just by squeezing his ear, it was me that said to the vet about how his head was when he walked, and that he scratched at his ear.
Dillon was just in for his first checkup and the vet even said ears look good. lol
Once i said that he squeezed the right ear, then the left, and the left hurt him, bless him.
I just knew something wasnt quite right.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

He could have an inner/middle ear infection although usually you will see some balance changes with those (tilting head) sometimes dogs get things in their ear like foxtails or stuff like that, that can irritate them. We just removed a tumor out of a 15 month old Am Eskimo's ear (which is EXTREMELY rare).


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you both!
Dillon sounds like he behaved just the same way Reese is, which makes me think that must be it. We have an appointment to take them in tomorrow at 1 so hopefully they can get him sorted. 
Ill update when we know!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We had good news at the vet- Reese doesnt appear to have an ear infection. Our vet looked in them, said they were very clean and looked clear, and also rubbed and squeezed them a bit with no reaction from Reese. They did send us home with a bottle of melon and aloe ear cleanser that he said we could do for all the dogs weekly to keep their ears clean.
I think he thought I was a worrier and was trying to humor me, haha.
Thanks again for your responses, we appreciated it!


----------

